# Intracardiac thrombus ICD-9



## lmcenter (Apr 26, 2011)

What would the ICD-9 code be for intracardiac thrombus?

Thanks!
Lisa


----------



## KMorris23 (Apr 26, 2011)

When you look at ICD-9 under thrombosis coronary, without infarction, you get 411.81. You should look back at the information that you have on hand to determine if this is the correct code for you to use.


----------



## lmcenter (Apr 26, 2011)

kmorris said:


> When you look at ICD-9 under thrombosis coronary, without infarction, you get 411.81. You should look back at the information that you have on hand to determine if this is the correct code for you to use.



Thank you!


----------

